# Newbie to Unpleasant Street



## DeathTouch

Hello, I have been hanging around www.Halloweenforum.com for the past year. I decided to see what was on the other side.

How is everyone doing and what is going on lately.


----------



## claymud

Welcome to unpleasant street, also know to some as the weird-crazy-scarystreet.


----------



## Vlad

Hey DeathTouch. Glad to see you here. Always nice to see a familiar face. We're talking props and the little time we have left to finish them, lol.


----------



## Zombie-F

Vlad said:


> Hey DeathTouch. Glad to see you here. Always nice to see a familiar face. We're talking props and the little time we have left to finnish them, lol.


The Finnish are making your props Vlad? That must be a real time saver. 

Welcome aboard! Pull up a coffin and take a load off.


----------



## colinsuds

Welcome to the street Death Touch!


----------



## haunt_master11

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you all. I to am busy with building props. If you click on my blog you can see all the stuff I am building. I don't know if you know the guy from pumpkinrot, but I got some crazy Halloween Christmas pictures from him. He told me it would be ok for me to display them, so they are in my blog. You have to see it to believe it.

Here is a quick link to those pictures. Christmas will never be the same now.

http://www.blogcrypt.com/Deathtouch/582/


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to Oblivion.


----------



## ScareFX

Welcome DeathTouch! Good to see you here. Your props are looking great.


----------



## Blackwidow

Hey DeathTouch, nice to have join us


----------



## DeathTouch

ScareFx's Blog lead me here. Hey, is that the Blackwidow? And I mean The Blackwidow. I really love your stuff.


----------



## Nefarious1

Welcome to the street! 
Where behind every bush is an Easter Egg!


----------



## Zombie-F

Nefarious1 said:


> Welcome to the street!
> Where behind every bush is an Easter Egg!


I think you have the wrong holiday. Unless you're going to throw the egg at my house. Then, you have the right holiday.


----------



## Nefarious1

No no... I have the right holiday!
I know that it's Halloween but you have to tempt the newbies!
And who DOESN'T LOVE Easter Eggs?!?!


----------



## Blackwidow

DeathTouch said:


> ScareFx's Blog lead me here. Hey, is that the Blackwidow? And I mean The Blackwidow. I really love your stuff.


Thanks DeathTouch, yep, it's me


----------



## DeathTouch

Nefarious1 said:


> No no... I have the right holiday!
> I know that it's Halloween but you have to tempt the newbies!
> And who DOESN'T LOVE Easter Eggs?!?!


Can't you temp the newbies with beer instead.  Or maybe a new Halloween prop as a gift? Kinda like a grab bag, but just for me. :googly:

Plus Easter Eggs always get the coloring on the egg inside.  
It never fails. Every one that I have ever opened has coloring on the egg. Bleed thru as you might call it.


----------



## Bone Daddy

Now that is truly innovative, orignal, and very creepy!!!!!!!!! Good show. One year my sister in law came over to hang-out and ended up haunting. She is 6'1" tall and was wearing a full perfectly benign easter bunny costume. We gave her a large prop knife and she became the most bizarre and creepiest ghoul at our haunt. Years later now kids still get nervous and ask mom or dad before entering if the easter bunny is here! And to all those children out there were sorry to have spoiled easter for ya!!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Now that seem's cool, if you happen to have a picture lying around of your sister dressed up like that I am sure I am not the only one who would be curious to see that one  Welcome to the street DeathTouch


----------



## DeathTouch

Now I know why the Easter Bunny was in Hell with Bill and Ted.

Thank you Sufifkitten.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

lol .. I loved that movie! Everyone else thought I was nuts, but I loved it ..


----------



## The Collector

Nice to see you DeathTouch! Welcome to the party


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you all. I shall remember this day forever.[sob sob]


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow, it is like going back to memory lane. Someone hand me a tissue.


----------



## pyro

lol your too much


----------



## DeathTouch

pyro said:


> lol your too much


No, I am only 42.50 this week. That isn't much is it?


----------



## pyro

a buck 2 10 and you got a deal


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok deal


----------



## turtle2778

Damn DT ur CHEAP and here i thought Jeff said you were only EASY. I knew he was tryin to keep you for himself.


----------



## scareme

Cheap and easy, my kind of man.


----------



## slightlymad

well jeff is the queen of hoes so he would know


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

slightlymad said:


> well jeff is the queen of hoes so he would know


Oh, DT I didn't know you were a gardener. 

You guys have too much time on your hands..lol

Go build something! 

Welcome!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh crud, i realized I never welcomed you..Ok, here goes.

Welcome to Unpleasant St., Death Touch! Nice to have you aboard. 

Oh and then it changed to hauntforum..

Welcome to Hauntforum, Deathtouch! Nice to have you aboard.

Oh then you left for a while...

Sorry to see ya go, Deathtouch! Keep in "touch"!

Then you came back...

Welcome back Death Touch! Great to have you back!

I think that just about covers it.


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh crud, i realized I never welcomed you..Ok, here goes.
> 
> Welcome to Unpleasant St., Death Touch! Nice to have you aboard.
> 
> Oh and then it changed to hauntforum..
> 
> Welcome to Hauntforum, Deathtouch! Nice to have you aboard.
> 
> Oh then you left for a while...
> 
> Sorry to see ya go, Deathtouch! Keep in "touch"!
> 
> Then you came back...
> 
> Welcome back Death Touch! Great to have you back!
> 
> I think that just about covers it.


Thank you. You are too kind.
Thank you. You are too kind.
Thank you. You are too kind.


----------

